# OOH to multiple mobile devices?



## AZdigital (May 4, 2015)

TiVo newb here, but I *did* search and came up empty on this:

Can you stream to more than one mobile device, OOH, from the same TiVo Roamie, using the same account?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, I believe it is limited to two OOH simultaneous streams.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

It supports up to 4 streams at once. I haven't tested with more than 2.


----------



## AZdigital (May 4, 2015)

Thanks - truly appreciate the responses.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

https://www.tivo.com/shop/stream

Look up FAQs.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Meh, it says only 1 stream OOH. @[email protected]


----------



## AZdigital (May 4, 2015)

I saw that limitation of one OOH in the FAQ. Will let everyone know what it turns out to really be.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

AZdigital said:


> I saw that limitation of one OOH in the FAQ. Will let everyone know what it turns out to really be.


I just verified that I was able to stream to two Android devices over LTE simultaneously of course this is where your isp uplink speed plays a key role. It must be fast enough to support at least two uplink streams without forcing a lower quality stream.

Mine is 5Mbps up


----------

